# Band attachment - Whats the deal?



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

OTT - seems to allow a very compact design and free flow over the forks I assume allows more contact time with ammo

TTF - Easier to aim? - More contact time with ammo

TRAILING - like old Milbro / Wrist rocket and similar with attachment allowing bands to essentially be fixed on shooters side of the frame.

What are the advantages and disadvantages of each setup? Obviously all are effective - but wheres the rub?

Thanks Matt


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

All about preference Matt, and breeding. Great shooters have proven they can be equally accurate with many different band orientations. It really comes down to image...

A through-the-forker is generally a solid individual. Proud. Washes-up before supper and is respectful of his elders. He's less subject to hand slap and therefore less likely to visit violence upon others. He occasionally helps out at animal shelters, and can't remember the last time he had a night out without first appointing a designated driver.

The stigma attached to over-the-toppers is less flattering but filled with zest. They've been known to scratch their privates and then reach directly into the pickle jar. The torture of hand slap has turned them into virtual time-bombs, seldom worthy of trust in adverse social situations. They'll don extravagant Big Foot costumes to frighten senior citizens, and their little dogs too. For them, animal shelters are known as "target stores." Perpetual inebriation inhibits responsible transport.

Information is sketchy on trailing-forkers, except that we know they didn't take the death of Disco well, causing many to turn to blow-guns...

I've personally sampled all the disciplines, for I've led a sordid life. I started out trailing, then went over-the-top, and finally became a respectable through-the-forker. The journey is the thing...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Darn - that kinda suggests I need mine set at 45º... Naturally canted...

Is there a difference in velocity over trailing though? - I'd guess the others are pretty much similar speed wise.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I did find this interesting article a while ago...

http://slingshot-shooting.de/construction/bandframe/bandframe.html


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

I get most folks started OTT. Perhaps a bit more comfortable in the don't shoot myself in hand category. However when you watch some of the top shooters...they prefer TTF.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Interesting points -

Though maybe I should be more specific.

I'm busy working up a new frame - and being I have access to a nice metal cutting laser (but very few tools - AT ALL - currently).

Its an Axiom design - and I was wondering if taking a Milbro type attachment approach would make more sense to my situation, as its way less headache - less finishing and I can use tubes/square etc. - so which just works for me right now. Trying to add an image... The middle one is for a tapped and tabbed approach.

I've seen photos of kills - so obviously up to the task generally - but was wondering more performance wise if there is a major difference?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

It takes me less time to get my bands back straight hunting with ott.. but then again I don't shoot ttf


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry! Banana fingers on the key board. I meant that the above does well with clips, but with through the hole has a tendency to stack tubes and bands.

Mods. Please delete previous post. Thanx


----------

